

Fixing College - dangrover
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/26/opinion/fixing-college-through-lower-costs-and-better-technology.html

======
tokenadult
Good for you to submit the canonical URL. The previous submission (3 points,
no comments)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4217169>

was with a noncanonical URL. What do you think of what the author proposes?

